# King Kong 6 months old



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

View attachment 9432


View attachment 9433


View attachment 9434


View attachment 9435


View attachment 9436
 took the Boys to the park and took some new pics of King Kong


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Cute pup, but from the pics it looks like he could lose a few lbs...like...5-10....just sayin


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice dog, love his color!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he's a pup wing  dont worry about the weight pups can be nice and chunky as long as they are getting good exercise and play time  very cute pup. also looks like a bully right? they are a bit bigger then the apbt's remember wing ?? lol BTW nice your back wing missed ya


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Cute pup, but from the pics it looks like he could lose a few lbs...like...5-10....just sayin


I'd have to agree. Looks like he's having fun though. It shouldn't be too hard to shift some weight off him. Good pics!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

wing hes only six months and Im sure once he is full grown he will look fine he is running all day with the kids and summer is upon us so I suspect hell look fine . The wife and I are erecting a spring pole fore him.Oh and hes sire was 110lbs he was really big and his dame was around 80 or 90 lbs so Im guessing hes gonna be a big boy either way we love him hes perfect with our kids and our chihuahua a real great ambassador for the pitbull breed we are proud. Love your feed back keep an eye on us and tell us how were doing thanks wing for looking


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, Lopez. I think what Wingman was getting at was that your pup could do with a little more "tuck" near his back legs. The angle of the photos might be deceptive but it looks like his midsection doesn't taper back in. That's not an issue with a younger pup but at six months if he was my dog I'd want him slightly leaner.

Like you say, he is young and he's still developing. How are you feeding him, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Aus no I dont mind you asking he has sweet potatoes or regular potatoes with a boiled meat either steak or chicken broccoli carrots corn for breakfast dry food for Lunch and rice meat and veggies for dinner. We recently lost a dog to poisoning of a brand of dog food so we feel its safer to make our own too much pain for the kids and family. keep in mind its been a pretty hard winter so he hasnt gotten out as much as we would have liked but now hell be out way way more so I expect him to slim up a bit but broaden out .....I hope. Either way hes perfect for us he gets us and we get him we luff the big mush hes great with kids and other dogs and an overall pleasure to have in our family . we have been talking about switching to a raw diet but my wife for right now is totally against it but hey who knows we were also talking about blue buffalo but well see any suggestions AUS?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I had forgotten that it's been winter for you guys and obviously he wouldn't have been running around as much as he might.

Sorry to hear about your loss, mate. I'd maybe cut some or all of his carbs at night. As an example, mine have meat (raw kangaroo or chicken mince) and veggies in the morning and meat only (usually roo) at night. Feeding three times is good as long as the portions aren't huge. Should keep his metabolism burning.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

cool Ill try the carb reduction but Im really hoping just activity will help solid him up. I appreciate everyone taking the time to give the feed back I can see how he looks chunky thanks Aus thanks wing keep watching so you can see the progress.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep you might be right about the activity. It's easy to forget you guys are the opposite in weather to us down here.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

nice looking boy.thanks for sharing


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks dixie


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats a good looking "PUP" ... As angel said or asked earlier bully right? Especially with the sire and dam being those weights. APBT and Bullies differ in weight even as pups, I wouldn't worry about weight now as long as he is having regular excerise and not over doing it there either since he is still a growing pup so you want to be careful not to stress his bones and hurt his developement.

Since you are feeding him real food I'd skip lunch and put him on 2 meals a day ... I'd feed him by percentage to his body weight (I'll look that up in a bit for you).
If your not going to go raw ( RAW section on here is awesome lots of info ) which I prefer and feed mine raw then lets fix up your meals. You can use ground beef, chicken, turkey, lamb, veal, throw in some organ meats, muscle meats blend them up mix them into the ground meats. 
Corn is useless so don't even bother feeding him that, add fish oil, plain yogurt least 7 active cultures, get him a good pup vitamin since your cooking out most of the vitamins and nutrient from the food which is why raw is so much better.
Portions are a big deal too so the right measurement for his meals should make a big difference with out drastically dropping his weight he is after all still a PUPPY ..... 

Hope this makes sense ...... hope you've visited out health section as well as the raw if not you should


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

@ duece wow thanks thats pretty helpful Ill check out the health section and well definately implement the organ meat and honestly im slapping my head hello Turkey !!!! thanks for the advice kind words and encouragement . oh and were not beating him up to hard as far as exercise my grand kids run around a park with him some pully work soon a spring pole and normal running in the back yard with our vicious chihuahua hehehe .


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

@angel looking at his papers his breed is american pit bull terrier


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Be careful about overdoing it with a young puppy. In the 2nd picture, his pasterns (the dog equivalent of a wrist) look horrible. You could be headed toward a hurt dog. Give him good nutrition and lots of time to mature.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful pup but a bit on the chubby side  Sounds like you are going to work on it though  What are his bloodlines? Bloodlines will tell you if he is in fact a Bully or an APBT. Going by the parents weight and how big your pup is he is more American Bully. Are you not familiar with bullys? If not you should read up in the bully sections and see the differences. A true APBT weighs anywhere from 35 lbs with some APBT lines going as high as 70 lbs. They don't weigh 110 lbs. Just an FYI


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

good to know its funny I am actually sending away for his papers as I type. I do know that throwin Knuckles is in his line thats all i could remember so Im sending away for 7 generations back. as far as his wrist hes easty westy and were not over doing it were just letting him do his thing with the kids but Ill keep an eye on them not really sure what I should be looking for could you elaborate please bahamutt. and Blue I am a total novice so Im learning on the fly but I like to think Im a quick study growing up in the valley in LA was more into australian sheperds this is my first true pit so any knowledge that the esteemed members of this great site I take as a blessing so thank you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> good to know its funny I am actually sending away for his papers as I type. I do know that throwin Knuckles is in his line thats all i could remember so Im sending away for 7 generations back. as far as his wrist hes easty westy and were not over doing it were just letting him do his thing with the kids but Ill keep an eye on them not really sure what I should be looking for could you elaborate please bahamutt


Throwin knuckles is a bully  My girl in the pics has alot of the great bullys in her ped on her dams side. The sire has more staff blood so my girl is turning out to be more of a classic style bully, She has Razors Edge, Grapevine, Watchdog, and Knowlwood in her ped. I wasn't aware of the difference until I joined here and was more educated and open minded to learning. Some people get defensive and want to believe they have a 100 lb pit bull. Sounds like you are VERY open minded to learn what you have.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

oh yea Blue Im very open minded as I was taught its one thing to be thought of as ignorant or dumb its another to open your mouth and remove all doubt. so Ive been reading all the threads and While Ive learned alot Im sure it pales in comparison to what you know so I wanna thank you cause your always a bevy of Info so please teach on mrs mayagy hehehehe. when I get his papers hopefully youll help me desypher the mystery of his breed .....hopefully


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's Razors Edge Throwin Knuckles

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2284] :: RAZORS EDGE THROWIN KNUCKLES (UKC)

I am still learning as well but thus far I have learned ALOT! Lauren aka Pitbullmamatl is a mod on here. She was a huge help to what I know as well as other members of the forum. I know alot about dogs in general but did not know all the specifics about the APBT other than the basics. I discovered the American Bully when I joined here and accepted the fact that, that is what I own


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

I believe thats him here are kings sire and dame names PR BLU-DINIS DEEZEL sire and dame is PR STORMTROOPERPITZ PRADA any way to look them up?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> I believe thats him here are kings sire and dame names PR BLU-DINIS DEEZEL sire and dame is PR STORMTROOPERPITZ PRADA any way to look them up?


You can try googling them and see if you get any hits. I am not familiar with those names.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I used your picture to illustrate. That yellow line should be straighter. He is what we would call down in the pasterns. It also looks like his feet are pretty flat. You will see those two conditions paired sometimes, but not always. Its not as severe a case as you can see if you want to search for information about it. And unfortunately I'm not well-versed in how to fix it. You can do some strengthening of the front end by elevating the food bowl so he has to stand up on his toes to get to it. (I've had to hand-feed some dogs like that, and its a pain but it does help.) You can also supplement calcium, and some of the things I read suggested to feed a lower-protein diet.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

ok so a higher bowl a a calcium supplement and im gonna have ta research more without a doubt thanks bahamaa ill let you know what suppliment i get


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I used your picture to illustrate. That yellow line should be straighter. He is what we would call down in the pasterns. It also looks like his feet are pretty flat. You will see those two conditions paired sometimes, but not always. Its not as severe a case as you can see if you want to search for information about it. And unfortunately I'm not well-versed in how to fix it. You can do some strengthening of the front end by elevating the food bowl so he has to stand up on his toes to get to it. (I've had to hand-feed some dogs like that, and its a pain but it does help.) You can also supplement calcium, and some of the things I read suggested to feed a lower-protein diet.


It's hard to tell exactly from the picture but he looks like he is knuckling over as well. Baha, won't to much calcium as well as high protein diets cause that? If he supplements with calcium I thought it would make the knuckling worse? Definitely get him on a lower protein diet. Performance kennels reccomended the blue buffalo lamb and brown rice ADULT recipe with a 22% protein content.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

A very beautiful pup!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

blue nose you must be a mind reader we are thinking blue buffalo but adult????? but hey you know more than me we were thinking the wild or salmon


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> blue nose you must be a mind reader we are thinking blue buffalo but adult????? but hey you know more than me we were thinking the wild or salmon


My girl has been on blue buffalo wilderness chicken since I got her. I just started supplementing with flax seed oil. I don't do puppy food. Protein is still kind of high in the BB at 34% so I would go for that lamb and brown rice adult food. Green bag. Are you familiar with knuckling in a dog? What would be a dogs wrist it would have a bump in the area. To high of a protein diet, not alot of excercise, and being on hard floors can contribute to knuckling. Lower protein diet can correct it. Can you post a better pic of his front legs? Then we could judge for sure.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lopezsoulmates said:


> @angel looking at his papers his breed is american pit bull terrier


Just cause is papers say APBT doesn't mean he is one. No true APBT is 80+lbs...hell most aren't over 50lbs. You got yourself an Am Bully there. Wasn't trying to be cruel with the weight statement just saying, that if it were my dog I'd slim him down, being over weight at a young age while the joints are still young isn't good on them.


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

he wing woah woah woah buddy i dont think your being mean I think your giving me your opinion which I thought I had stated and if I didnt I appreciate your educated opinion as I do not know and welcome you teaching me. I have looked it up you are right and we are using your advice to try and correct. Wing Ive been thru alot these last few days and if I seem unappreciative im sorry but Im a new owner trying to learn and am greatly appreciative.so teach on brother teach on Im all ears.


----------

